# SUNDAY BREAKFAST



## NorthernWinos (Aug 12, 2007)

Sunday Breakfast....Who cooks yours??? 












My Honey likes to cook in his Cowboy Campfire Café on Saturday nights and Sunday mornings...while he cooks breakfast I pick some berries....today we had Everbearing Strawberries with our 'cakes'


Life is Good!!!!


Oh....a few nights ago just before dark the big dog let out the most blood curdling snarls, growling and barking...the only time he does that is when there is a black bear nearby.....The BIG black bear was cleaning the grill in the Cowboy Campfire Café...I looked out the window...yelled 'Bear', called the dog inside and ran outside with my camera, my Sweetie with the 12GA....The bear was long gone.... another photo op missed.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Waldo (Aug 12, 2007)

Dang NW, I'd sure like to slobber on a stack of them


----------



## Wade E (Aug 12, 2007)

Now thats how its done!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrianD (Aug 12, 2007)

I'll take six of those, a cup of Mrs. Butterworth and a cold half gallon of whole milk, please.

As my dad would have said, those look mighty larapin! 

Brian


----------



## masta (Aug 12, 2007)

Awesome!!!


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 12, 2007)

NW, Looks awesome.....................

Is that my campsite?

Edit: Ya suppose if I put my tent near that location, he'd come out and cook breakfast every Sunday?

*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 12, 2007)

It is 25 feet from our bedroom....keep the noise down out there!!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 12, 2007)

Northern Winos said:


> It is 25 feet from our bedroom....keep the noise down out there!!!!!





Better yet, you keep the noise down in there!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Aug 12, 2007)

Looks like a really cozy spot to have a winestock Northern Style ! Be worth it just to watch Waldo slober on them flap jacks.


----------



## grapeman (Aug 12, 2007)

I feel totally inadequate after seeing that. You are a very lucky woman NW- and of course he is very lucky to have someone like you. You guys are truly blessed to live there and have each other. I agree with JW. I still think you could host a northern Winestock. Then he could cook us all home flapjacks. Does he do venison steaks for dinner?


----------



## Joanie (Aug 12, 2007)

Man oh man!!! I can smell those from here!!! I have one word for you, NW....YUMMMM_ME!!


----------



## peterCooper (Aug 12, 2007)

My Kate would be out there like a shot.
Pass the syrup.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 26, 2007)

GOOD MORNING!!!!! 


~~~Cowboy Campfire Café Sunday Special~~~


#1 TAKE IT: Sausages
Fried Green Tomatoes
Scrambled Eggs
Coffee






#2 LEAVE IT:


Have a great day!!!!



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## OilnH2O (Aug 26, 2007)

Pretty nice, NW! I assume there's some Tabasco for those eggs!


Once again, you make us all start salivatin' !!!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 26, 2007)

Now I could wake up to that!


----------



## swillologist (Aug 26, 2007)

Looks good NW!


We will be going on our annual camping trip next weekend. All of our meals will be cooked that way.


----------



## scotty (Aug 27, 2007)

Hard working folks should have ways to enjoy themselves that are fun 
I gotta get me one of those things



*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Aug 27, 2007)

If im ever up north I hope its on a Sunday...I'll follow my nose


----------

